# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  El naufragio de una patera deja un muerto y cinco desaparecidos

## embalses al 100%

*El naufragio de una patera deja un muerto y cinco desaparecidos*

*La embarcación, en la que se cree que viajaban unas 60 personas, fue localizada por un avión de rescate.*


El mar dejó ayer un nuevo muerto y al menos 5 desaparecidos en la costa granadina procedentes de una patera. La historia se repite y un total de 54 inmigrantes fueron rescatados en la madrugada del jueves por Salvamento Marítimo a 4 millas al suroeste de Alborán, mientras que un bebé además de varios hombres y mujeres continúan desaparecidos, según las declaraciones de los subsaharianos trasladados al Puerto de Motril que señalaron que salieron junto a ellos de Marruecos pero que no estaban en la patera cuando fueron avistados, por lo que creen que cayeron al mar. Aún así, al respecto, hay otras fuentes que reducen a 3 el número de personas desaparecidas en la expedición. 

Las malas noticias llegaban a última hora de la tarde cuando se recuperó el cadáver de un joven de unos 20 años. Las primeras estimaciones, que deberán ser ratificadas por la autopsia que se le realizará hoy en el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Granada indican que llevaba sólo unas horas fallecido y que formaba parte de la patera.

Las labores de búsqueda por parte del Serviola II, de la Salvamar Hamal y Sar Mastelero, así como otros medios de la Guardia Civil, se prolongaron durante toda la jornada ya que también tuvieron que emplearse a fondo en la búsqueda de otra patera que se encontraban en su franja costera, según fuentes de Salvamento Marítimo.

Entre los rescatados todos son varones, excepto seis mujeres, dos de ellas embarazadas de 34 y 36 semanas, respectivamente. Estas últimas fueron trasladadas al Hospital de Motril para comprobar cómo había afectado a su gestación la travesía. Una de ellas permanece ingresada para comprobar su "evolución dinámica del parto", según fuentes sanitarias. También requirieron atención médica en el centro hospitalario dos varones, uno aquejado por una luxación en un hombro y otro por una infección urinaria. Ambos recibieron, al igual que la mujer, el alta ayer. 

De los 54 rescatados, había dos bebés y cuatro menores que fueron sometidos a pruebas oseométricas.

Fuentes de Salvamento Marítimo informaron que la embarcación neumática fue localizada al sur de la costa granadina por el avión de rescate Sasemar, a la una de la madrugada, y después de que se estuviera buscando desde la tarde de ayer. Dos horas más tarde llegó a la zona la Salvamar Hamal, que encontró a la mayoría de los inmigrantes agarrados a la embarcación que estaba semihundida, posiblemente a consecuencia de la sobrecarga que llevaba.

Los inmigrantes llegaron al Puerto de Motril pasadas las 7:30 de la mañana de ayer, donde les esperaba un dispositivo de emergencia montado por la Cruz Roja, que les ha dispensó una primera atención médico y alimenticia, además de ropa seca, ya que muchos de ellos estaban mojados.

Los inmigrantes fueron puestos a disposición de la Policía Nacional en el centro de acogida temporal que dispone este cuerpo en la dársena portuaria, donde permanecerán hasta que sean enviados a un CIE de Andalucía en un plazo de tiempo máximo de 72 horas.

Fue prácticamente hace un mes cuando miembros del Servicio Marítimo de la Guardia Civil y de Salvamento Marítimo tuvieron que rescatar en la cercanías de la costa granadina a 37 inmigrantes, de los que 2 eran mujeres y otros 2 menores, que viajaban en una embarcación neumática a la deriva.

Los inmigrantes fueron rescatados por la patrullera de la Guardia Civil Rio Aragón a una milla y media de La Rábita y tras ser localizada por las cámaras del Servicio Integral de Vigilancia Exterior (SIVE) horas antes a unas 17 millas de la costa granadina.

Los inmigrantes aunque presentaban buen estado de salud tuvieron que ser atendidos por voluntarios de la Cruz Roja.

Fuente: www.diariodesevilla.com

----------


## ben-amar

Desgraciadamente, este fenomeno volvera a ocurrir con mas frecuencia ahora, con el verano.

----------


## Luján

Y tarde empiezan.

Hace unos años, empezaron bastante más pronto, allá por mayo.

----------

